# Crysis 2 Patch 1.4 erschienen



## GamerX (26. April 2011)

Der Patch 1.4 für Crysis 2 ist heute erschienen. 

Changelog: 

• Vote-kicking feature added.
• Added a reserved slot system for server admins.
• Further improvements to anti-cheat measures.
• Objectives are returned if they end up in forbidden areas.
• Fix for Nanosuit Modules that could not be leveled in some circumstances.
• Fix for some instances of errors logging into multiplayer that would report "Could not connect to Gamespy".
• Fix for unlock tokens failing to be awarded if a player quit a game in which they leveled up before the end of the round.
• Fix for inconsistencies with weapon zooming.
• Fix for outdated stats being saved when a client leaves mid-game.
• Fixes to the Nanosuit Reboot option available at level 50.
• Fixed several weapon exploits.
• Fixed a rare issue where auto-aim, stealth kill and grab would not work on an AI.
• Reduced memory footprint of sound.
• Optimized full screen effects on some graphics cards.
• Optimized SSAO on some graphics cards.

Es könnte allerdings etwas dauern, bis er von allen Nutzern heruntergeladen werden kann, weil noch nicht alle Server den Patch zur Verfügung stellen. DX 11 ist leider nicht Bestandteil des Patches.

Quelle: MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 1.4 PC Patch - Now Live

Update: Anscheinend gab es ein kleines Problem beim Veröffentlichen des Patches. Im Moment ist dieser nur für Steam User verfügbar. Das Problem soll in Kürze behoben werden.

Update 2: Der Patch ist jetzt für alle User über die Autoupdate-Funktion verfügbar.


----------



## Simlog (26. April 2011)

Ich schätz mal DX11 ist auch nicht einfach in so einen 1.x.x.x.x Patch drin, sondern heißt dann Patch 2.0 oder einfach nur DX11 Patch oder wie´s auch oft bekannt ist "Patch"/DLC für gradmal 10€ erschwinglich .


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. April 2011)

Simlog schrieb:


> Ich schätz mal DX11 ist auch nicht einfach in so einen 1.x.x.x.x Patch drin, sondern heißt dann Patch 2.0 oder einfach nur DX11 Patch oder wie´s auch oft bekannt ist "Patch"/DLC für gradmal 10€ erschwinglich .


 
Langsam nervt es mit DX11. Crytek arbeitet noch daran. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass erst der Patch 1.3 kommt, aber egal.


----------



## Bensta (26. April 2011)

Wo gibts den Patch ? Im Forum gibts keinen link und Autoupdate ? Ich starte das Spiel und trete online Spiele bei aber da gibts kein patch.


----------



## stolle80 (26. April 2011)

Ja, kann mir einer sagen wo sich denn die Autoupdate- funktion versteckt?
Starte das Spiel, nix passiert musste schon 2 x selber patch ziehen & updaten


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. April 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Ja, kann mir einer sagen wo sich denn die Autoupdate- funktion versteckt?
> Starte das Spiel, nix passiert musste schon 2 x selber patch ziehen & updaten


 
Du musst ins Crysis 2 Hauptverzeichnis und anschließend in den Ordner bin32. Da gibt es eine Datei CrysisLauncher.exe. Klick die an und der Rest geht von selbst.


----------



## Ruhrgebiet (26. April 2011)

Hallo,
wenn ich versuche den Launcher zu straten bekomm ich die meldung das es keine zulässige win32 anwendung sei.
was kann ich tun um an den patch zu kommen.

Nutze windows 7 64bit


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. April 2011)

Ruhrgebiet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich versuche den Launcher zu straten bekomm ich die meldung das es keine zulässige win32 anwendung sei.
> was kann ich tun um an den patch zu kommen.
> 
> Nutze windows 7 64bit


 
Ich habe auch win 7 64bit, aber es funzt trotzdem.


----------



## Ruhrgebiet (26. April 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis aber das hat mir jetzt NULL geholfen  

komischer weise hat der launcher bei ne größe von 0kb

könnte mir den eventuell jemand uppen? oder kann ich einfach drüber installieren ?


----------



## stolle80 (26. April 2011)

Jou, klappt wunderbar , startet sofort den Downloadmanager, vielen Dank A.N.D.I.


----------



## darkgamer666 (27. April 2011)

ich denke es wird kein direct x 11 patch geben


----------



## Gamer-King (27. April 2011)

Ruhrgebiet schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis aber das hat mir jetzt NULL geholfen
> 
> komischer weise hat der launcher bei ne größe von 0kb
> 
> könnte mir den eventuell jemand uppen? oder kann ich einfach drüber installieren ?


 
Also wenn der Launcher ne Größe von 0 KB hat scheint da was nicht ganz in Ordnung zu sein...also bei mir ist der 467 KB groß.
Konntest du denn das andere Patch installieren?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. April 2011)

darkgamer666 schrieb:


> ich denke es wird kein direct x 11 patch geben


 
Versteht ihr es nicht?! Der DX11 Patch benötigt nunmal Entwicklungszeit. Außerdem sind die Punkte, die in diesem Patch gefixt worden, viel wichtiger als DX11. Mich nervt es schon, wenn in irgendeiner News steht, dass DX11 nicht dabei ist. Crytek hat gesagt, dass der DX11 Patch in Arbeit ist und wenn er kommt, dann kommt er. Die meisten haben doch keine Ahnung was DX11 überhaupt kann. Ich würde mich zum Teil miteinbeziehen, da ich nicht alles über DX11 weiß. Kauft ihr euch ein Spiel wegen einer Programmierschnittstelle? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (27. April 2011)

Seit doch froh das der Patch noch auf sich warten lässt.
Würden sie ihn früher releasen und er würde dadurch nicht die erwarteten Anforderungen erfüllen, hätte man sich das Teil gleich sparen können.


----------



## Ruhrgebiet (27. April 2011)

So nach reinstall hat dann auch der patch geklappt


----------



## Goner (27. April 2011)

hmm, der Launcher funktioniert, nur leider kommt während des Updates immer dir Meldung kann crysis2.exe nicht löschen...

hab schon geschaut ob sie schreibgeschützt ist, ist sie nicht....

jemand ne idee...????


----------



## Goner (27. April 2011)

hat sich grad von selbst erledigt....ging auf einmal u7nd funzt jetzt...


----------



## Goner (27. April 2011)

den patch könnt ihr genauso vergessen wie die davor....


----------



## Ruhrgebiet (27. April 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> den patch könnt ihr genauso vergessen wie die davor....


 
kannst du das auch begründen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Kauft ihr euch ein Spiel wegen einer Programmierschnittstelle? Ich denke nicht.



Bei einem ehemaligen Technologieführer wie Crytek: Ja, wenn großer Nutzen daraus gezogen wird.
Ich hatte schon Crysis1 wegen DX10 damals gekauft um fortschrittliche Grafik sehen zu können.

Nach dem Release des meiner persönlichen Meinung nach grottigen Crysis2 werde ich aber so schnell nichts mehr von Crytek erwerben.
Wenn ich Konsole will spiele ich auf meinem SNES


----------



## Goner (27. April 2011)

Ruhrgebiet schrieb:


> kannst du das auch begründen ?



weil es noch genauso viele cheater unterwegs sind...und der serverbeitritt total laaaahmt etc.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

Ich hatte ja gesagt gehabt das man hier eine gekaufte Beta hat


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. April 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei einem ehemaligen Technologieführer wie Crytek: Ja, wenn großer Nutzen daraus gezogen wird.
> Ich hatte schon Crysis1 wegen DX10 damals gekauft um fortschrittliche Grafik sehen zu können.
> 
> Nach dem Release des meiner persönlichen Meinung nach grottigen Crysis2 werde ich aber so schnell nichts mehr von Crytek erwerben.
> Wenn ich Konsole will spiele ich auf meinem SNES


 
Einige wissen nicht was dahinter steckt und was es kann. Das meinte ich. DX11 allein kann nicht viel ausrichten. Crysis 2 braucht hochaufgelöste Texturen.
@Goner    Bitte nutze den Ändern-Button!


----------



## Emani (27. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Versteht ihr es nicht?! Der DX11 Patch benötigt nunmal Entwicklungszeit. Außerdem sind die Punkte, die in diesem Patch gefixt worden, viel wichtiger als DX11. Mich nervt es schon, wenn in irgendeiner News steht, dass DX11 nicht dabei ist. Crytek hat gesagt, dass der DX11 Patch in Arbeit ist und wenn er kommt, dann kommt er. Die meisten haben doch keine Ahnung was DX11 überhaupt kann. Ich würde mich zum Teil miteinbeziehen, da ich nicht alles über DX11 weiß. Kauft ihr euch ein Spiel wegen einer Programmierschnittstelle? Ich denke nicht.


 
1000 Punkte für dich....wenigstens einer der Ahnung hat....


----------



## Legacyy (27. April 2011)

Wer Crysis 2 über Steam gekauft hat, muss nach bisherigem Stand auf den Patch verzichten, weil es bei der Auslieferung zu Problemen gekommen ist. 
Wie gut es doch Retail käufer wie ich haben


----------

